# Skyline Drive Farmington-Bountiful



## crazyking26 (Oct 20, 2008)

I know that this isn't the best "Big Game" post but I didn't know where else to put it. Just wondering if anyone knows the snow levels up on Skyline above Farmington-Bountiful. I wanted to get my ATV out this weekend and was hoping for some insight on how far up I could plan on going.

Also, does anyone know where I can access a map of all LEGAL ATV trails from Layton to NSL? I usually hunt the Central area with my Grandpa; but due to his age, and the fact that I live in Davis County I'm re-directing my hunting to this area (I'm fully aware of the crowds I'm going to face; but I hike A LOT and just need a couple trails to get me in place to begin my hikes). Any information is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Skyline drive from Btfl to Farmington Canyon and the spur road behind sessions (Sheep herders) is it, besides a few trails around the Bonneville trail above Centerville and the area around Cave Peak on the north side of north canyon.

Updated ATV maps are sometimes hard to come by, I'd say check the DNR map store on N. Temple or the Utah/Idaho map supply off of Antelope drive and Hillfield in Layton.


----------



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

Farmington you can make it all the way to the winter gate its id say 7 miles up and you now would have probably ice/snow mix the top 3/4 of the way and dont plan on going any where other than strait up and strait back because they close the gates after the first snow storm and bountiful side they put a new winter gate in because you used to be able to make it all the way to the top but now you can only make it less than 1/2 to the buckland flats (if your familiar with the area) and this year they put a new winter gate there as well....have fun!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

the lower farmington snotel site has 5 inches of snow, the upper site has 18 inches of snow - i doubt you will make it all the way over that... the parrish creek snotel site has 12 inches of snow... that was as of a couple hours ago, tuesday, 7:00 pm.

http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/cgibin/sdr-all.pl?state=UT

this location will give you the latest hourly data from any site.

http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/snotel/Utah/utah.html
if you dont know the name of the site, go this map.


----------



## crazyking26 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jeff70 (Sep 16, 2007)

Isn't the road maintained up to the gate?? I was told it was because they needed access to the towers up top.


----------



## deerlove (Oct 20, 2010)

The road IS maintained to the gate, you would have to park there and walk. You could even walk the road behind the gate and wrap back around the front side north to the towers. They keep it plowed all winter.


----------



## walter sobchak (Jul 3, 2009)

you need a motorized travel map for the salt lake district of the blah blah blah national forest.

link to downloads here:

http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/fsint ... blications

sorry, that's a long one but just cut and paste.


----------

